# Nests, bedding for Diamond Doves



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

I am the proud owner of 3 Diamond Doves. What do they prefer to "sleep" in? They are in a large outdoor cage, that they share with a homer. Also what is the max cold temp they can handle? Thank you, Yong


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Thank you, those are quite helpful. I wonder why she says it's not great to keep them with other birds. They seem to do well with my homer. hmmm...I'll have to do some reading up. Thanks again! Yong


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

Hummmmm i didnt know that doves did well with homers but oh well.........ummm they mainly prefer "dry" straw and little thin "dead" sticks in their nests. make sure they have no green in eather one because the green makes the eggs cold and wet and it doesnt make it very enjoyable for the squabs and the parents. u can sun dry the straw or dry it with a blow dryer. make sure the twigs are thin and short and not green.  
_____________________
Tracy-Rosey_love


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Thank you, would some pine needles that are dried out be alright? Here is a recent picture of the whole family. Yong


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

Ummmm i dont know ive never tried my birds with them but u could try to use them and see what happend if they use them. they prob wont make a whole nest with them but pigeons dont put also alot of effort into making nests eather so mabe all they need is mabe pine needles, twigs or straw. it doesnt matter how much u give them they will use all u gave them and call it good wether u only gave them a few peices to build with.


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni (Nov 29, 2004)

My doves can not stand cooollld temp. When it gets aroun maybe 60 mine get cold. I love your birds! They are so cute!  


Bird_girl


----------



## oakhill1863 (Feb 22, 2002)

*Diamond Doves*

Hi Yong,
I'm afraid I agree with Arty, I don't think it is a good idea to have the three Diamond Doves in with the Homer. Diamonds can be in a mixed aviary but are generally put with birds of a similar size unless the aviary is really large and has planted areas where they can nest and feel secure and not be near the larger birds in closer confines. The Homer could potentially become agressive with them. Most doves cannot be caged with pigeons because they are more docile and cannot defend themselves against the pigeons which are larger and often more aggressive. Even doves and pigeons of like size often don't do well together though breeders can tell you that they have often achieved interesting hybrids by crossing certain species of doves and pigeons but generally in a community cage it isn't a good idea.
Diamonds are lovely little birds, I have a pair and several offspring, but they are more high strung and nervous and need to feel safe and secure and take awhile to settle in and feel secure in their new surroundings before they will breed and they will not settle in with the Homer in the same cage. They like having greenery, even silks to obscure their nests a bit and it may take they several months to settle down before they begin breeding. They like small nests, similar to what canaries use- grass or woven nests(open not closed) can be purchased at most pet stores and they prefer them to be towards the back of the cage where they won't be disturbed.
Make sure the bar spacing on your cage is tight enough because they can squeeze thru if they are spaced far enough apart- believe me, I had one do it recently in an emergency cage I had temporarily put him in,lol. Luckily this was indoors or I would have lost him.
Also, the Diamonds do better with the breeding if in even pairs and not in threes or odd numbers, they need to pair off. Whether you keep more than one pair in the same cage depends on how big your cage is. Two males in close confines competing for the same female will have a high chance of fighting . I raise mine in 30"x18"x18" cages with only one pair to a cage. In my early experience I learned that 3 birds in one cage will not settle down and breed.
I would suggest Jeff Downing's excelllent book on Diamond Doves and his website is at www.diamonddove.com. There is also lots of useful information regarding Diamonds at www.internationaldovesociety.com. I hope that's of some help.
Best Wishes.

Kathy McPherson
Oak Hill Aviary
American Dove Assoc. member in PA


----------

